# unidentified



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello All,
can anyone identify ship no, 41 i have tried different letters and numbers, to no avail.
Regards, tom.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

gretaston said:


> Hello All,
> can anyone identify ship no, 41 i have tried different letters and numbers, to no avail.
> Regards, tom.


What do YOU think they call the ship, it obviously begins with the letter G?. 'cueball44'


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

My first guess is Gleno.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like Ileno to me.

John T.


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

*Answer to Query:-*



gretaston said:


> Hello All,
> can anyone identify ship no, 41 i have tried different letters and numbers, to no avail.
> Regards, tom.


 
Hello Tom,
s.s. GLENO registered Belfast, owners Shamrock Shipping Co., built 1924 at Burntisland as PORTHKERRY for Thomas Stephens W.
Official NO. 145742
Gross Tons 2480
History:-
36 SEVEN SEAS SUN - 39 SHEAF DON - 45 GLENO - 50 RHEINLAND
Broken up Rotterdam 12.12.62




Best Regards


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

gretaston said:


> Hello All,
> can anyone identify ship no, 41 i have tried different letters and numbers, to no avail.
> Regards, tom.


You can have a look at ''The Old Ships Photo Gallery'', just google it and see what you can find, look at the ships under G. 'cueball44'


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

gretaston said:


> Hello All,
> can anyone identify ship no, 41 i have tried different letters and numbers, to no avail.
> Regards, tom.


There is a photo of the ship GLENO on ''The Old Ship Photo'' site.(Thumb) 'cueball44'


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Tom, Welcome aboard, I hope that you'll stay a little longer, it's quite interesting here. 

I note that your dad was born in Barry and appears to have sailed from Barry for most of his life, because he was Born in Barry Dock(Woodlands road?), I would assume that he went to Gladstone or Cadoxton school. I don't seem to recognise the surname GORN. 
At the time you were born Tom, my Mother, Nurse Morgan, was the District Nurse for Barry, Barry Dock and Cadoxton. 

Best Regards from an old Barrian.


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

*GLENO pic....*



cueball44 said:


> There is a photo of the ship GLENO on ''The Old Ship Photo'' site.(Thumb) 'cueball44'


 
Tom,don't get confused here.
The photo that you require of GLENO(2480 grt)) is NOT that one in Photoships.That particular pic is of a small coaster built in Larne in 1902 of only 187 gross tons.
There is no picture of 'your' GLENO(2,480 gross tons),although there is one of a near sister-ship(same yard,tonnage,dimensions etc),called the USKPORT(below).-complete with unusual deck cargo!
Regards
W.B.H.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships U/slides/Uskport-02.html


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, wribbenhall, cueball 44, tunatownshipwreck, trotterdotpom,
Thank you all for the information.
best Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*barry dock*

Hello, BILLIEBOY.
I may have met your mother at an earlier age as we lived in BROCK
street cadoxton, there used to be a sort of health centre right next to cadoxton school a wooden hut if i remember where we used to get bottles of cod liver oil and concentrated orange juice (and durbax
soap and comb if required) she would have known our family doctor 
Dr, lennox, holten rd.
I do not know what school my father attended, he and his younger
brother hector, who was lost on the TUNISIA in 41 lived in sydenham
street which was in 1936 renamed coronation street, as having won the best dressed street in barry at the coronation celebrations of 1936, I have heard it said that my grand father THOMAS WILLIAM GARN who was a painter, he used to paint the scenic railway or the earlier figure of eight, on the fairground at barry island, tipped the balance in favor of the win by painting a huge picture of the R.M.S.
QUEEN MARY on canvas, which was hung from a bedroom window one side of the street to a bedroom window the other side of the street. 
Best wishes,
Tom.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Mum used to talk about the old shed down by the school, she used to say that it was always an easy trip down Barry road on her bike, but an awful lomg walk back up!

I remember Coronation Street from 1953, when it kept it's reputation up by winning again(if I remember rightly!).

It's a very small world Tom if one comes from Barry! we seem to get everywhere.

Best Wishes


----------

